# Nubians being duel purpose?



## goatsrcute (Apr 24, 2009)

I have read time and time again that Nubians are a duel purpose breed of goat and give more butterfat, and that helps offset the smaller amount of milk. I have a few questions that I haven't been able to really find an answer to.

1. How much more meat do you get per goat vs. more "dairy" breeds like the Saanan?
2. How much less milk do they give?
3. Do people actually breed the Nubian to be duel purpose, or are breeders more focused on milk production? I know it depends on the breeder, but you guys know more than me, so I'm hoping you know.
4. What is a good yearly milking average for a standard sized goat?
5. Most people that I find online that have Nubians consider the daily average (per lactation)of 8 pounds -or 1 gallon- a really good milker. Do you consider this a good average, particularly for a Nubian?

If you can answer even one of the questions I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

goatsrcute said:


> I have read time and time again that Nubians are a duel purpose breed of goat and give more butterfat, and that helps offset the smaller amount of milk. I have a few questions that I haven't been able to really find an answer to.
> 
> 1. How much more meat do you get per goat vs. more "dairy" breeds like the Saanan?
> I've never had Nubians, but it would depend upon the lines, some lines are more muscular than others. I raise LaMancha, Obes and Saanens. Obes are extremely dairy and really do not have a lot of meat, Saanens are okay meat wise, but LaMancha wethers are very nice size.
> ...




And on a side note not to take anything away from Nubians, but have you considered LaManchas? Other than the ears(which I don't mind) they are a really great breed. Most lines seem to have really beefy boys while the does are still feminine and dairy. They have really good butterfat even though they tend to milk more, and they have long steady lactations, meaning after they peak they will level off and keep milking the same amount for several months, where other breeds will peak and just keep going down till they dry off. They are calm and sweet and they are very hardy.


----------



## goatsrcute (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you very much. Honestly I have thought about the LaMancha at times, mostly because it's an American breed. I love the Nubian so much more though, kind of a childhood dream to own some. Every time I think about trying another breed, I see a Nubian and I'm hooked once again (I think it's the nose). I guess the Nubian has stolen my heart and is jealously protecting that spot :ROFL: . When I go Nubian shopping I'll have to figure out if I want a more meaty or dairy type and find the right breeder. Do you know if goats have a higher butterfat if they're more meaty? Or does butterfat have more to do with their lineage and what they eat?
Again, thanks for your helo  .


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

you could always breed your nubians to a boer and have meaty, large framed kids to the table. :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

BF depends upon lines and how the goats are being fed. As for BF being linked to a meatier body type I can't say for sure. :shrug:


----------



## goatsrcute (Apr 24, 2009)

Okay, thank you 



AlaskaBoers said:


> you could always breed your nubians to a boer and have meaty, large framed kids to the table. :greengrin:


Truuuuuuue


----------



## goatsrcute (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, after this goathappy posted the info on the LaMancha I got curious (naturally). After doing research I have decided....I want LaManchas :roll: . So goathappy, I came back here to tell you just how eeeeevil you are and to let you know your trap snapped once again and caught me :help: . (ok, ok, I've always had a certain attraction to them. Funny thing is....it's the ears, I actually love the no ear thing :shrug: ).

I do have a few questions though. Since LaManchas have almost no ear cartilage, do they have a harder time hearing than most goats? Are there any problems I need to be aware of?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i've seen a few lamanchas, they dont seem to have difficulty hearing at all


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have never experienced Lamanchas to have any handicap with hearing :thumb:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL I've caught another one 



goatsrcute said:


> I do have a few questions though. Since LaManchas have almost no ear cartilage, do they have a harder time hearing than most goats? Are there any problems I need to be aware of?


No they don't have a hard time hearing and if it seems they do its just because they simply aren't listening to you 

Goat 1(looking): "Hey I think the human wants something"
Goat 2(grazing): "She doesn't have carrots so just ignore her."

But seriously, the only problem I seem to have with the LaManchas lack of ears is they seem to have more crud in their ears so they need to be cleaned periodically. Whether they have it more than normal goats I'm not sure, you just notice it more on LaManchas due to the lack of ears


----------



## goatsrcute (Apr 24, 2009)

goathappy said:


> LOL I've caught another one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ROFL:

Ok, that's a relief :thumb: . Thank you  .


----------

